# What Is The Most Durable Rc Car?



## jerry97 (Sep 27, 2006)

I Have Been Racing Rc Cars For Over 30 Years, 1/12 ,1/10, 1/4 ,and 1/28 But Brp's 1/18 Scale Built From Tecnology That Has Been Around For Years Has Got To Be The Most Durable Rc Cars Built. These Cars Are A Blast To Race, Handle Great And Easy To Set Up. And As We Say In The South Pert Near Un-breakable. If You Want To Put The Fun Back Into Rc's Check Out Brp's 1/18 Scale. 


Jerry 97 @lakeland Speedway


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

very well said, and could not agree with you more!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

In the 5 years that We have had the BRP SC18V2 I have seen 4 chassis parts break 2 of those were due to being stepped on.
We average 15 to 20 racers every race and there are some spectacular crashes and they just keep on going :thumbsup:
I honestly feel that is why some tracks don't support the BRP cars since they can't sell the racer hundreds of dollars in parts.
All I know is it is the biggest class here in northern Ohio and We always have FUN :woohoo:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have raced my BRP just about every other weekend for 5 years, on indoor carpet and out door tracks. I have broke an axle one time and bent the rear pod, and broke a T-plate. The durability and simple design has made the BRP class the largest class in Northern Ohio. A lot of people who were sick of spending $$ fixing their TC every week, have since joined the BRP revolution. You can spend your time at the track racing, not fixing your car!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*BRP Car*

Well, It's been a year in service that's (3 qualifiers & One main a week for at least 49 weeks) so I rebuilt my BRP car last night. Checking for problems and anything that needed replacing from wear or damage. 

I tore it down all the way. Relubed the T-plate ball and replace a total of 6 parts. All were diff balls!

Wait I lied, I also replaced the two set screws at the front of the T-plate, yep replaced them with colored socket cap screws. Now I can Stick a wrench through the top of the body and adjust the wedge on the rear end with our removing the body.

The BRP cars are different from other 1/18 R/Ccars. They are built to take the punishment of racing at the local level. Which is the tuffest racing venue going. I have Raced right along side Jerry Evans for most of those years and the BRP cars are what got me back into electric racing after the battery wars ran me off. Yep none tuffer.


----------

